# Ich verzweifle grad an Java



## Melanie (11. Jan 2008)

Ich erhalte seit einiger Zeit beim Aufruf eines 
Java-Programms die Meldung 
fataler Error Java(TM)-Plug-In: Java Laufzeitumgebung (JRE) kann nicht geladen werden 

anschliessend: 
Fehler durch gleichzeitiges Ausführen mehrerer Java Virtual 
Machines als derselbe Prozess 

Habe Java mehrfach neu installiert - keine Änderung 

kann mir jemand helfen? - Danke im voraus


----------



## bronks (11. Jan 2008)

Welches Betriebssystem und welche JavaVersion?


----------



## lolkind (11. Jan 2008)

Ich schätze mal das eine Instanz deines/des Programms noch offen ist, bzw. als Prozess noch läuf.
der easy Tipp von mir: "Machn neustart"
der middle Tipp von mir: "[STRG]+[SHIFT]+[ESC]" dann Prozesse, Programm suchen,Rechtsklick und "Prozess beenden"
der hard Tipp von mir: "schreib det Programm um" oder Update, falls externes Update Programm/EXE/JAR


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2008)

Ich hab windows xp und die javaversion 6 update 3

Mir ist auch aufgefallen dass ich trotz installation kein Javazeichen unten am Bildschirmrand habe.

@lolkind:

wie schreibt man das denn um? Alles andere hab ich eben versucht.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2008)

Melanie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> fataler Error Java(TM)-Plug-In: Java Laufzeitumgebung (JRE) kann nicht geladen werden



Möglicherweise hast du aber auch ein Hardware-Problem.


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2008)

Ich hatte das selbe problem und nach einer neuinstallation ging es wieder^^


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2008)

Also, ich hab wirklich jetzt alles versucht. Der Internetexplorer will Java einfach nicht abspielen.

Nun hab ich mir Morzilla Firefox runtergeladen. Da ist Java mit drinne und es klappt. Muss dann eben immer mit Morzilla online gehen,wenn ich Java benötige.

Trotzdem Danke für eure mühreichen Tips.


LG Melanie


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Jan 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Internetexplorer will Java einfach nicht abspielen.



Kann nicht sein.

Was sagt denn die Java-Konsole des InternetExcluders?

(Keine Ahnung, wie du die öffnen kannst: Benutze selbst nur Opera)


----------



## Deaht Zone (17. Jan 2008)

Ich habe denn gleichen fehler wie melanie und ich habe angst java neu zu instalieren da mia da auch der (JRE) und virtuelmaschines anzeigt und es nicht geht neu starten ging ja noch am anfang aber jetzt nich mehr und nen programm umschreiben ne kann ich nich bin erst 15 und will ja auch mit java chaten aber es geht halt nicht helft mia bitte 

viele grüße JOHN


----------



## ARadauer (17. Jan 2008)

wenn du so sprichst, wie du schreibst. wird dir bald die luft weg bleiben. Ein paar Satzzeichen wären fein.

"und ich habe angst java neu zu instalieren "
mah was soll den passieren?

"mia da auch der (JRE) und virtuelmaschines anzeigt "

alles runter! jre neuinstalliert und wird schon gehn


----------

